

Show HN: Fliplingo – IFTTT for human translation - mattaus
https://www.fliplingo.com/automation

======
mattaus
Hi HN! We’ve been working hard and we’re very excited to announce Automations
on Fliplingo made available across 9 social media and blogging platforms! We
made it super easy for you to communicate with anyone across the web, by
automatically human-translating all your posts on every platforms you already
use: Facebook, Twitter, Buffer, Wordpress etc.

Translations take less 15 minutes on average and we have a network of over
12,000 translators waiting for content to be translated. I'd love to get your
feedback as I've been working hard on this and I believe this could help
people communicate around the world.

